# What are your outdoor sports?



## tomcat (Mar 14, 2011)

This site seems to cater towards skiers the most but obviously it is full of all varieties of mountain and outdoor athletes.  I'm curious if the users of AZ are all around outdoor athletes. What outdoor sports do you participate in?

I :  hike/backpack, snowshoe, XC ski, Downhill ski, Mt bike, road bike, kayak

I probably skied seriously before the others but I would say my main outdoor sport is hiking and backpacking.  I have hiked most areas of the northeast including an AT thru hike and have been many areas in the west.  I used to race MTB occasionally but only casually ride now.  I used to road ride a lot until I moved to Maine and am two dirt roads away from a paved road.  I  XC ski more than I downhill but still love to hit the slopes, price is my primary barrier to more days downhill.  Depending on the water situation, I get in a dozen or so days kayaking flat and moving water.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 14, 2011)

Skiing, mountain biking, hiking and maybe some road biking this year. I can also jog, but tend not to do that as much as the knees are taking a beating as I get older.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm a one trick pony - just skiing.  Once my season's over I just wait for winter.  With the wife and two kids it's for the best though because I have to make up for all the time I was skiing during the winter by doing family activities and such during the off season.


----------



## crank (Mar 14, 2011)

Skiing, mountain biking, sailing.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 14, 2011)

Winter:  

*Alpine Skiing
*Nordic Skiing
*Snowhoeing
*Some AT Skiing now

Warm weather months:

*Hiking
*Kayaking


----------



## HD333 (Mar 14, 2011)

Snow
Ski
Snowboard
Hiking/snowshoeing
beer drinking

Non Snow
MTB
Golf
Softball (beer league)
Hiking
beer drinking


----------



## 2knees (Mar 14, 2011)

not much anymore.  i coach tiny kids soccer now but that is more for the comedy then anything excercise related.  play golf a few times.  softball is not in the picture anymore.  dont think i got on the mtb once last year.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 14, 2011)

Skiing, beer drinking, sailing, bourbon drinking.

And beer and bourbon drinking.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2011)

skiing in winter, softball in the summer

started getting into tennis last summer, hope to continue it.  Fell off the wagon on MTB and really hope i can get off my ass and log some miles this spring/summer/fall.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 14, 2011)

Winter:  Downhill Skiing

Summer:  Tennis, Swimming, a bit of Trail Running

Vast majority of my exercise occurs at the gym.  I'm there for at least an hour 4-6 days a week doing resistance and cardio training.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 14, 2011)

Winter : Skiing - Alpine and XC,  distance walking  , gym  

Summer : road biking , golf , distance walking , swimming , tennis  and gym


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 14, 2011)

Winter:  Skiing, Ice skating(pond hockey when available) xc skiing (been a long time but I liked it).

Summer: Boating/water skiing, some golf, hiking.  Thinking about starting mountain biking.  Been doing some road biking over the years.

All year:  Tennis and jogging (along with a resistance training program).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## bigbog (Mar 14, 2011)

Year-Round*:*   yahdwork... 
Spring-Fall:    hiking/sight-seeing/photographing/paddling remote areas of Maine woodlands
Winter:          skiing: downhill/AT(on/off resort), want to add XC and a little snowshoeing


----------



## Rushski (Mar 14, 2011)

Winter: Skiing, Volleyball (indoor)

Rest of year: Volleyball (in and outdoor), Fishing (mostly trying to figure out flycasting), occasional trail run, rarer and rarer kayaking...  Maybe get back into tennis a little.


----------



## severine (Mar 14, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Skiing, beer drinking, sailing, bourbon drinking.
> 
> And beer and bourbon drinking.



I like the way you think! :beer:

Depending upon my knee and back cooperating (as well as time and childcare):

*downhill skiing
*hiking
*running
*mountain biking
*road biking (now with a road bike!)

I am looking forward to the road biking. And I desperately want to get back into running, but I think I need to do a bit biking first as PT for my knee.


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 14, 2011)

naked volley ball. i'll post some pics later


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 14, 2011)

forget it. some things are better left to the imagination


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 14, 2011)

Winter - Skiing (of the freeheal variety exclusively now)

Spring/Summer/Fall - Triathlons - mostly sprint races, but did an olympic distance last year for the first time, so will probably continue with that.  Going to try and do 4-5 races this summer  So tri training involves some raod bike time, running and some swimming.  I've also got a shinny new cannondale mountain bike that's only seen 1 ride (2 small kids at home).  Also run in the occasional 5k and would like to do a 10k this summer.

I do enjoy just about every other kind of outdoor activity including hiking, backpacking, golf, softball, climbing (rock and ice), snow shoeing, etc.  Mostly comes down to the family schedule as to what I'm actually able to get out and do.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 14, 2011)

Winter: Skiing
Spring/Summer/Fall: Golf, Boating (Fishing & Waterskiing)


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 14, 2011)

In the winter its only skiing. I am thinking about getting an AT setup for net season to round me out a little better. During the rest of the year I split my time between the golf course and the boat and throw in some tennis and hiking here and there.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 14, 2011)

*Winter:*
Skiing (Lift served and some "skin/hike to")
Hockey
Indoor Volleyball
Snowshoeing around the house

*Fall:* 
Hunting (lots of walking in the woods)

*Spring/Summer/Fall:*
Some hiking but I don't get out as much as I used to.
MTB






Kayaking (Some fast water some flat)





"Beach" Volleyball





Helping my dad hay (throwing around 35-70 lbs haybales) is incredibly good exercise.

*Soon to be year-round:* 
Chasing my daughter


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 14, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Winter:
> 
> *Alpine Skiing
> *Nordic Skiing
> ...



If I was single I would definately find me some snow hos.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 14, 2011)

Rushski said:


> Winter: Skiing, Volleyball (indoor)
> 
> Rest of year: Volleyball (in and outdoor), Fishing (mostly trying to figure out flycasting), occasional trail run, rarer and rarer kayaking...  Maybe get back into tennis a little.



Do you ever play in Volleyball tournaments? Our Association typically hosts a 4x4 co-ed beach tournament around the 4th of July in East Burke. Let me know if you are interested and I'll get you some more info.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 14, 2011)

Winter: skiing, ice skating

Spring: spring skiing (just wanted to say skiing again), hiking

Summer: boogie-boarding, surfing, sailing, softball, biking

Fall: soccer, waiting for Sunday River to blow snow


----------



## planb420 (Mar 14, 2011)

I love to Snowboard Winters and then the rest of the year I Longboard (skate not surf), Play Disc Golf, Tube, Hike, and Golf sometimes, I really want to get back into MTN Biking but just cant get the money together for a decent bike that I wont trash (this kids rough on equipment) since I had to leave my nice bike @ home with the parents as it would not fit in th U-haul and decisions had to be made. Home is MI too so its not getting shipped to CT anytime soon.


----------



## planb420 (Mar 14, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> .
> "Beach" Volleyball



SOMEBODY HAS UPS!!!!! :blink:


----------



## billski (Mar 14, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Skiing, beer drinking, sailing, bourbon drinking.
> 
> And beer and bourbon drinking.



In that order?  :razz:


----------



## billski (Mar 14, 2011)

Outdoor quiet sports:   Skiing, Hiking, Sailing,  Off-trail (but not MTN) biking.  Canoeing, Sleeping in the hammock.

Prefer the mountains to the beach.
Prefer it cooler than hot.  I can deal with minus ten.  I cannot deal with ninety.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 15, 2011)

Skiing
Mountaibiking
Fly Fishing
Hiking (with Mountainbike)

steveo


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 15, 2011)

billski said:


> In that order?  :razz:



Pretty much. Beer after ski, beer before sail, bourbon after sail.
Yup, works for me.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2011)

Skiing in the winter

MTB when not skiing (and it's not too muddy)

I would like to get a road bike too (especially for when it's muddy in the woods).  I've done a bit of hiking, but not much recently.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Skiing in the winter
> 
> MTB when not skiing (and it's not too muddy)
> 
> I would like to get a road bike too (especially for when it's muddy in the woods).  I've done a bit of hiking, but not much recently.



You think a road bike will be better in the mud?


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 15, 2011)

Winter- skiing

Summer- mt. biking

Once in a while- snowshoeing, cross country skiing, canoeing, hiking, etc.. Skiing and biking are my only regular activities.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You think a road bike will be better in the mud?



Yup


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 15, 2011)

Winter: skiing
Summer: swimming (3-6 miles a week), some mountain biking but I don't crave it like skiing, did some short hikes after work last summer which was nice.  I'd really like to find a scenic lake where I can rent a kayak to try that.  Beer drinking and safety meetings before hitting the waterslide at the local pool.  Landscaping.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 15, 2011)

Winter: Skiing
Summer: hunting for ski deals ... ok, and hiking/biking.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 15, 2011)

telemarking
mountain biking
road biking
triathalon
water skiing
surfing/windsurfing/sup


----------



## severine (Mar 15, 2011)

Kayaking is something I'd like to add to the list. FIL has kayaks available to us, we just don't seem to use them very often. Went once last year with the kids and it was great.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 15, 2011)

Winter: Skiing
Spring: Rugby
Summer: Golf
Fall: Rugby

I also enjoy hiking, but I don't get out often at all.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 15, 2011)

Winter - skiing

Spring/Summer/Fall:  Golf, Mountain Biking, Running


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 13, 2012)

Bump........:razz:

Ski/Snowboard/Tele
Hiking
Rock Climbing (if you want to count this, I'm a total n00b)
Kayaking

Used to mountain bike, want to be back into it in the summer


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 13, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Skiing, out door hockey.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 14, 2012)

skiing
surfing
sup
waterskiing
road/mtn biking
waterskiing
sailing


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Nov 19, 2012)

Here it goes... Dirtbikes in the Spring, Summer, Fall & WINTER! Putting the spikes on in the winter time provides some of the best riding around! Of course skiing is my main winter activity (Minus Hunting) but Dirtbikes is a close second.


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 21, 2012)

I play a lot of disc golf with my kids


----------



## billski (Nov 21, 2012)

Napping on the porch  :idea:


----------



## AinWonderland (Dec 11, 2012)

horse back riding, soccer, running, volleyball, softball


----------



## vdk02 (Dec 11, 2012)

Winter: Snowboard, Telemark, Hiking, Camping, Ice Fishing, Dirtbiking (Whenever there is minimal snow)
Other: Hiking, Camping, Fishing, Dirtbiking (all trail riding) 

Anybody around southwestern VT (Manchester area) want to do some trail riding? I know a lot of trails but always want to learn more.


----------



## Kristen (Jan 2, 2013)

Skiing, sledding, Hiking, running, swimming.


----------



## GlassesMolasses (Jan 16, 2013)

Naked burpees


----------



## Tamylea (Jan 18, 2013)

Skiing, hiking, speed walking, biking, 4 wheeling and playing with the grandbabies.


----------



## JAS90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Snowboarding, soccer, some hiking.


----------



## NSuomela (Feb 1, 2013)

I thought I would give snowshoeing a try but the weather doesn't seem to be cooperating. No wonder they were on sale..rats!


----------



## DonnaWalken (Feb 12, 2013)

Urban hiking. Can be quite an adventure although the concrete jungle seems to be more dangerous than the natural wilderness.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2013)

Walkfestival s, lol.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 4, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Walkfestival s, lol.



Whats that? Walking thru the city to work?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Whats that? Walking thru the city to work?



Sure what ever you like it to be, lol. For me it is calories I burn and sweat from walking at outdoor music festivals.


----------



## octopus (Mar 6, 2013)

kayak, dirtbike, 4x4 trails in the jeep, mountain biking, trying to surf, hiking, adventures, drinking, treasure hunter. i'd like to scuba dive again, but has no monies


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Apr 9, 2013)

Well now that the boards are put away it will mostly be fishing and lounging at camp. Lol I do appreciate the return of sunshine and warmer temps ..


----------



## hammer (Apr 9, 2013)

Mpdsnowman said:


> Well now that the boards are put away it will mostly be fishing and lounging at camp. Lol I do appreciate the return of sunshine and warmer temps ..


How do you camp?  One of our summer activities is camping, although going to campgrounds with a pop-up trailer isn't everybody's idea of camping...

Want to get back into some hiking, there's a group of folks we know who arrange hikes up various NH mountains all times of the year and we hope to join them for a few during the warmer months.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Apr 13, 2013)

Well I basically camp two ways.

When i travel I use this. Its nice because it has everything, sleeps 4 (although we never did) and is small to fit in any campground or event I do(stagehand work). 
















This is my home camp at a marina. I pretty much live here for most of Spring to Fall. Friends and family enjoy it. It can easily be trailer-ed but there's no need.






And I have several tents and stuff we use when we get into it.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (May 23, 2013)

Hey lol

any of you guys ever go muskrat fishing???lol We got a tournament this weekend lol...

check it out..


----------



## bigbog (May 23, 2013)

Nice vehicles MPD!

Think I really should include: Always _Looking _for places that can be skied..wherever.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (May 28, 2013)

thanks. I just wish it would warm up here in the ne....Im three shades of tanning behind last year lol


----------



## bigbog (May 30, 2013)

hammer said:


> How do you camp?  One of our summer activities is camping, although going to campgrounds with a pop-up trailer isn't everybody's idea of camping...



They're really convenient in remote areas hammer....


----------



## dchan91 (Jan 15, 2014)

beach volleyball, skiing, snowboarding!!!!


----------



## aswiley (Jan 19, 2014)

learning that road biking is still great in the winter so long as the roads are clear!


----------



## kendall (Jan 19, 2014)

Hoping to get back out on the bike soon so I can stop riding entirely on the trainer, but it's predominantly been indoor biking for me, running, snowshoe running, and snowboarding.  Also looking forward to getting back out on nordic skis this winter for the first time in years.


----------



## kendall (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh... and SCUBA diving, obviously... in Mexico...


----------



## Euler (Jan 20, 2014)

Camping, used to do a bit of canoe camping, but nowdays I'm more often using this:


or this:


I also recently took up the challenge of learning to surf, and I enjoy low key mtn biking a bit.


----------



## ecarrizo (Jan 20, 2014)

Keep meaning to get my bike out more in the winter now that I have adequate gear, but I always find myself strapping on some running shoes instead.


----------



## lexitempler (Jan 20, 2014)

I like to run while fishing and shooting birds. I sort of consider it the new triathlon, cause lord knows I'm not ready for the old shit. Yet.


----------



## ecarrizo (Jan 21, 2014)

lexitempler said:


> I like to run while fishing and shooting birds. I sort of consider it the new triathlon, cause lord knows I'm not ready for the old shit. Yet.



At the same time? Sounds impressive. I'm getting mentally ready to try winter hiking by running around in circles at unsafe speeds in hostile weather. Builds character.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 19, 2014)

Life does'nt leave me as much time as it used to for my hobbies but I like to Ski And Soar ( fly Gliders )
I have around 800hrs , had many cool experiences and a few scares . The sky is like a giant lava lite landscape, air movement can lift a Sailplane over 1000'ft pre minute up in rising air currents , also air flow over mountain ranges can set up a standing wave that can be "surfed " tens of thousands of feet upward.When you see a lenticular cloud ,like the one over Wildcat on Saturday.
That indicates the presence of a Wave.
Spring is best for my highest altitudes over the years , cool air warn sunshine .Fall when Hawks migrate is cool , as your circling in a thermal they spot you and fly over and join in , sometimes you may see dozens all around.We have a Bald Eagle living not too far from the airport ,Flew in a thermal 30' away and gained 3000'ft with him. 

Not my vid but this is what Wildcat looks like from above riding Wave
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03F8XanlslU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xAl6apxKx4


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 21, 2014)

I starting  ack with tennis good cardio which i need.


----------



## dlague (Apr 25, 2014)

Winter it is Skiing and that's it (well a little gym work)!  Summer I have ADHD - we golf, attempt surfing and boggie/half boarding, are getting into kayaking, do some mountain/road biking and we get in the occasional hike.  This summer we are considering a rock climb in Franconia Notch with my brother-in-law who guides.  Tennis is a sport I really enjoy but since my ACL tear not so much - going to try with my brace.

I have been known to occupy a beach chair from time to time between walking the beach, surfing and other types of boarding!

Then there is the dreaded yard work!


----------



## outdoor.mne (Oct 25, 2016)

Mountain biking,longboarding,tenkara fishing,speargun fishing,motorcyclin ride...





















Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Oct 25, 2016)

Our non skiing priorities have changed since we moved to Colorado.  We have gotten into hiking/trail running a lot more since it is more comfortable here no bugs or humidity.  BTW it has helped us with skiing,  the first time out this weekend our legs felt great - first time since we generally have tired legs after the first day.  We have done some MTB and even tried our hand at dirt biking - will do that more next summer.  We have also done several trips of white water rafting which has been awesome fun.  We took lessons for fly fishing and plan to gear up for that next summer as well.  We have done some SUP and will do more.  Lastly, we still golf - hackers but do it anyway.

Evenings we have gone with our son to play soccer, lacrosse, basketball and tennis.  I did buy a long board which my son uses most but I am working at it - figured it would help with balance.


----------



## 180 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## wtcobb (Oct 26, 2016)

Hiking/backpacking and climbing. Both are year-round, though decline during ski season.


----------



## BStar (Dec 30, 2016)

Skiing, love bike rides and tennis, and now that we have a toddler on our hands we're reaching the stage where we can do all of these things as a family, which is exciting!


----------



## LauraJillian (Feb 3, 2017)

Mostly cycling - road, mountain, commuting


----------



## ahon6 (Mar 8, 2017)

Swimming, Kayak, Road Biking


----------



## HD333 (Mar 8, 2017)

HD333 said:


> Snow
> Ski
> Snowboard
> Hiking/snowshoeing
> ...



Need to add a few "sports"

Cornhole
Kan Jam
And still beer drinking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Mar 8, 2017)

HD333 said:


> Need to add a few "sports"
> 
> Cornhole
> Kan Jam
> ...



Don't forget Beer Pong!


----------



## RedSoxFan (Mar 10, 2017)

Backpacking/Hiking/Camping
Skating on Ponds
Golf
Fishing


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 14, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Life does'nt leave me as much time as it used to for my hobbies but I like to Ski And Soar ( fly Gliders )
> I have around 800hrs , had many cool experiences and a few scares . The sky is like a giant lava lite landscape, air movement can lift a Sailplane over 1000'ft pre minute up in rising air currents , also air flow over mountain ranges can set up a standing wave that can be "surfed " tens of thousands of feet upward.When you see a lenticular cloud ,like the one over Wildcat on Saturday.
> That indicates the presence of a Wave.
> Spring is best for my highest altitudes over the years , cool air warn sunshine .Fall when Hawks migrate is cool , as your circling in a thermal they spot you and fly over and join in , sometimes you may see dozens all around.We have a Bald Eagle living not too far from the airport ,Flew in a thermal 30' away and gained 3000'ft with him.
> ...



2014 World Gliding Contest Finland 3D Flight traces . Not much of a spectator sport but this gives an idea of whats involved.


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 30, 2017)

Other use for Ski Tracks App . not 3D but worked OK.


----------



## richardsen (Aug 5, 2017)

Mostly kayaking, mountain/road biking and skiing. Other casual sports that I play occasionally are tennis and basketball. This year I'm planning to add rock climbing and surfing to my list.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 30, 2018)

Hiking with the Dog, Messing with my Car (Not really a sport). Gardening


----------



## Nick (Sep 17, 2018)

QQ19701003 said:


> hiking



Welp since moving south I'm about to pick up paddelboarding and more biking. I still love running too, and swimming. I'm also tempted to get into scuba diving. and i bought a new paraglider last year but am still waiting on getting a motor for it, hopefully soon. maybe tax return season.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 17, 2018)

Nick said:


> Welp since moving south I'm about to pick up paddelboarding and more biking. I still love running too, and swimming. I'm also tempted to get into scuba diving. and i bought a new paraglider last year but am still waiting on getting a motor for it, hopefully soon. maybe tax return season.


----------



## Scruffy (Sep 18, 2018)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


>



 Cool. Surface conditions are wet and sandy.


----------



## Matt Miller (Nov 21, 2018)

Hiking and skiing


----------



## SophieWaggner83 (Oct 28, 2020)

definitely skiing - incredible emotions, drive and cool scenery. I just adore it.
But I also like to skate, somewhere in the cities or on local lakes. It's a completely different emotion, but I also really like it


----------



## Snowfall_Zonie (Jul 21, 2021)

Hiking, Tubing, Road Biking. I want to try paddleboarding and kayaking. It looks like lots of fun!


----------



## dblskifanatic (Jul 22, 2021)

Winter is very focused - skiing and some hiking.

Summer I have ADD and cannot focus on one thing so - *Hiking, Mountain Biking, Tennis*, Paddle Boarding, *Kayaking*, *golfing*, half boarding (AKA boggie boarding) and lastly *cornhole with beer drinking*.  Bold is more common others are more occasional


----------



## jimk (Jul 22, 2021)

In the 1960s I started golfing at age ten and alpine skiing at age 13.  I still enjoy both of these life long outdoor sports very much.

I've dabbled in many sports, but the other big ones for me:
In my youth - fairly serious distance running (6 miles: 30 minutes flat, 2 miles: 9:15)
20s to early middle age:  organized leagues in softball and volleyball
middle age to old age:  bicycling, swimming, hiking, XC skiing, snowshoeing, all rather casually

2021


2017


----------

